# Inseminate before ovulation or after?



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

HI all,Wow it's a long time since I posted here so there's many new people.Anyway I'm lucky enough to have a 4 year old boy from a previous DIUI and went through egg share last year but it didn't work so am now back on the fertility treadmill and am doing DIUI again.My question is how many of you have been insemiated before you ovulated and how many after and what the outcomes were i.e bfp.
I know with my DIUI were I did get pregnant I was inseminated before ovulation and it worked.This was in 2004 and I was fairly clueless then compared to now plus I wasen't given blood test to see if I'd ovulated they just did it based on the 'dildo' scan and then I had two follicles one 16mm and the other 17mm and the womb lining was 7.5.So after scan they booked me in next day and insemiated me and I fortunatley got pregnant.

This time we're doing it privately at Nurture and I've had regular 'dildo' scans and blood tests to see if I was ovulating.I'm doing a natural cycle so no drugs and am due to go in wed at 10 for insemiation.My last scan was yesturday and I've got one dominant follicle at 23mm now(so huge really!)and my womb lining is 13mm so that's thick for me but the period this time was just over a week late and I was on day 15.Last time I was inseminated on day 13 but that period was right on time.But I'm questioning if they should insemiate me before I actually ovulate or after as the other one was successful and that was before?So what are your views and why?


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Clare

No time for a long post now but we've been having an extensive discussion about IUI timings over on the IUI part 215 thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246295.330

If you read back in amongst the chit chat you will find lots of useful stuff about it! In a nutshell, we've concluded that basting before ovulation (or at exactly the same time as ovulation) is definitely better than after.

Good luck! Out of interest, why are you doing DIUI? Are you single / same sex couple or does your DH have MF? Anyway, do come and join us on Part 215!

B xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Bethany,
My partner's been diagnoised with Azoospermia so can't have children naturally so we have to use donor sperm.When I first started fertility treatment I was on the NHS and was told I'd be able to have three goes at IUI and one go at IVF if that didn't work,First go they missed my ovulation and second time they caught me before I ovulated hence my little boy.We did egg share last year and it didn't work so due to money we decided to try a natural DIUI this year and if it doesn't work then go for a medicated DIUI next year but fingers crossed it will work!Thanks for the quick reply!


----------

